# Northlands (Edmonton) EMS Contract



## ds- (May 14, 2010)

Does anyone know who has the EMS contract for Northlands? The ones that does standby for like Edmonton Oilers games or any events that take place at Rexall etc?

I heard it was some company in St. Albert, but didn't get a name.


----------

